# What do you think the One Piece really is?



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2018)

Personally, I'm pretty sure it's not a treasure, as in gold and jewelry
It must be something like a weapon or some kind of glyph that tells the story of the void century
In any case, I'm pretty sure it's something IM wants as well
At first, the marine didn't believe in the One Piece
But I'm pretty sure once the One Piece is found, there wil be a war between the Marine, the Straw Hat Fleet and the Yonko

What do you think?


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 5, 2018)

The One Piece is the journey itself. It is not a physical object.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> The One Piece is the journey itself. It is not a physical object.


lol, I don't know if youre trolling
but Oda already confirmed it's not that


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lol, I don't know if youre trolling
> but Oda already confirmed it's not that


It's my opinion.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> It's my opinion.


lol, ok


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 5, 2018)

The One Piece is Oda's wallet, it keeps getting stuffed after many years, and he still avoids showing it up.


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2018)

The real treasure is the friends they made along the way. 

Also, read up on MacGuffins: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacGuffin


----------



## Frexxos (Oct 6, 2018)

Also think it will be the journey itself and the friendship among them.

I mean after all this years, all the episodes and mangas it is still this “mysterious treasure“


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 6, 2018)

"It's the friends they made along the way".

No, it's a long ass anime that was found to be extremely profitable, and once they realized this, they knew they weren't going to stop.
It's similar to Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## Frexxos (Oct 6, 2018)

Except for spongebob no one is expecting a big Single goal / treasure. When its done, its done ~ but at one piece the reason for Everything, the whole journey, all the suffering, pain, feelings and joy were this single goal: one piece, this Ultima treasure everyone wants.

I would love to see a peak what it could be...
It cannot be just berries/gold or diamonds.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 6, 2018)

Well, Oda already confirmed that the One Piece isn't something like you guys said
It's not "the journey" or "the friendship youve made"
Also, the manga is already confirmed to stop in about 3 years


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

Wouldn't be ironic if he died before telling us?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 18, 2018)

One Piece of Shit
Like the series


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Wouldn't be ironic if he died before telling us?


damn, dont say that
you'll bring bad luck


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> damn, dont say that
> you'll bring bad luck


Nah, I'm sure he wrote it somewhere. I hope.

Also I should probably continue the anime before they reveal it. I stopped around the time they went into the sky.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Nah, I'm sure he wrote it somewhere. I hope.
> 
> Also I should probably continue the anime before they reveal it. I stopped around the time they went into the sky.


hell, that was long ago O.O
That's the 3rd saga, I think they are now at like 9th or 10th saga
(btw, a saga contain multiple arcs
https://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Story_Arcs)


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hell, that was long ago O.O
> That's the 3rd saga, I think they are now at like 9th or 10th saga
> (btw, a saga contain multiple arcs
> https://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Story_Arcs)


I stopped watching it because it was too slow for my taste. I hope for a "Dragon Ball Z Kai" kind of deal in the near future XD


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> I stopped watching it because it was too slow for my taste. I hope for a "Dragon Ball Z Kai" kind of deal in the near future XD



Ever heard of Black Clover?
I often heard it was the new Naruto 
I watched it a bit in subbed french,
But I'd prefer to have it dubbed
no news so far about that
However, I also got like 40 episodes in english
And that was a while ago
So, I guess you can get more of them now


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> No, it's a long ass anime that was found to be extremely profitable, and once they realized this, they knew they weren't going to stop.
> It's similar to Spongebob Squarepants.


Ah yes my favorite anime. Spongebob Squarepants. Why not pick the more reasonable comparison, Naruto? Or any other Shonen anime lol


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 19, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Ah yes my favorite anime. Spongebob Squarepants. Why not pick the more reasonable comparison, Naruto? Or any other Shonen anime lol


well they're both cartoons


----------

